# tb500 and mk2866



## carebear81 (May 15, 2015)

Been reading a lot today on tb500. Thinking about running that with mk2866 (ostarine) to see if it helps with the torn tendon in my shoulder at all. Trying to put off surgery until November, but writhing in pain as I sit here and type this. No bueno. Anyways, just looking for thoughts on whether this would be beneficial at all, before I drop a wad of cash on something that may or may not help. Thanks!


----------



## Ggeneral (May 15, 2015)

Low dose ostarine would be good to stop muscle atrophy. I love that stuff, just finished mine. Not sure if that would help heal the tendon though. Heard good things about TB for healing.


----------



## carebear81 (May 15, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Low dose ostarine would be good to stop muscle atrophy. I love that stuff, just finished mine. Not sure if that would help heal the tendon though. Heard good things about TB for healing.



Thanks! Think I am going to give it a shot.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 15, 2015)

Keep us updated on how you feel while using it. I'm new to the peptide science and I'm interested in learning about it


----------



## carebear81 (May 15, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Keep us updated on how you feel while using it. I'm new to the peptide science and I'm interested in learning about it



Will do! I'm right there with you. Nothing like using myself as a guinea pig!


----------



## snake (May 15, 2015)

Assuming the peptide works, and I'm not sure it did anything for me, I doubt it will help you. Given you're MRI, this peptide isn't going to bring you back pre-injury. You may have to gut it out for another 6 months but at this point, what's 6 more months?


----------



## carebear81 (May 15, 2015)

snake said:


> Assuming the peptide works, and I'm not sure it did anything for me, I doubt it will help you. Given you're MRI, this peptide isn't going to bring you back pre-injury. You may have to gut it out for another 6 months but at this point, what's 6 more months?



I don't expect it to work miracles. It is relatively  inexpensive, so I thought it might be worth a shot. And you're right, 6 more months at this point is really nothing. Throw in a whole bunch of driving though and it sucks. We generally run a minimum of 60 hrs a week in the summer. 60 hours of shifting and steering is hell. I washed my truck yesterday and my shoulder has been on fire all day just from that. Not looking forward to summer.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2015)

I've been considering tb for my back. If it works, great. If not, it wouldn't be the worst thing I've blown money on.


----------



## carebear81 (May 16, 2015)

I just ordered it, so I will let you know!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2015)

Anabolics do nothing for tendon injuries.  The tb500 will allegedly help. Give it a whirl and let us know how it works out.


----------



## carebear81 (May 16, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 24, 2015)

Yea give it a shot i had bad tendinitis and after about 2 weeks of tb500 it was gone


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 24, 2015)

Interested in your run as well, healing from acl and meniscus surgery Nd still got pain, would love a boost


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2015)

It should work.  But each person gets mixed results.  


Try for some gh too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 14, 2015)

Wellllll???????


----------



## massa (Aug 16, 2015)

Would TB-500 be a good addition alongside Ibutamoren (MK-677)??


----------



## carebear81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ran the TB500 and Ostarine up to about a week before surgery and then for about a month after surgery. I was broke after that since I haven't been working, so I stopped. Just ordered more. I can't say that it was the peptides for sure, may have just been luck and pure stubbornness, but I am well ahead of where the doctor expected me to be. I was originally told that I would not be able to drive again for 5 to 6 months. I had my arm out of the sling about 2 weeks before I saw the dr and he said I could stop wearing my sling when I was at home, lol. I have been very careful and listening to what my body is telling me about limitations, because I DEFINITELY do not want to injure my shoulder again and end up going back through this. Feeling helpless is absolute hell for me! Anyways, 2 1/2 months after surgery I was cleared to drive again, and started (very slowly and carefully) lifting again. I definitely have lost some muscle (obviously to be expected after sitting on the couch and eating kind of crappy for 2 months), but not nearly to the degree that I thought I would. I would say that the peptides were definitely worth trying. Like I said, I can't say for sure how much they helped, but they definitely didn't hurt either! Got my old job back (although I am laid off right now since construction is slow), started eating right and getting back in shape. So happy to be back on track!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 29, 2016)

glad it worked, most arent as lucky


----------

